# Parental Controls for Teen's Phone



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I would like to get a cell phone for my 15 year old son. At first I thought a flip phone would be best because he wouldn't have internet access. For now, I really only want him to be able to contact me (or the police) and be able to receive calls from me. I don't want him to have access to the internet with it, or call/text friends. But am I correct in thinking that there are also no parental controls or monitoring apps or software for flip phones? Maybe a smart phone (not an iPhone -- too $$$$$)? I know most people give phones to their children much sooner, and most parents aren't strict with the phones. I don't want to get into a discussion over parenting styles, why certain controls should or should not be used, etc. I only want suggestions on whether to get a flip phone or a smart phone, and why, and I would like to know how to control and monitor my son's phone. These are the things I would like (if they exist)

Ideally, something only for calls to/from me (and a few limited contacts) and the police, and a GPS tracker/SOS type thing. No internet and no other calls or text ability. Is that even possible? If not, then:
Block sites/types of sites, such as social media, porn, etc. . . . maybe a proprietary browser???
Time restriction, and I would want to be able to shut down the phone when I choose so that he cannot do anything with it except place/receive calls to/from me and to the police in an emergency.
Control or prohibit him from downloading apps, or at least set it so that I have to approve all apps before they will function.
An SOS button, or something similar so that, in an emergency, he can press it and I will be notified of the location and time.
Geofences and a GPS so that I can know where he is. To me, this seems like a great safety feature. He isn't driving yet, so if he leaves a particular area, then I would know something is wrong.
If I can't limit who he talks with or texts, then I at least would like to have a log of who he communicates with and the ability for me to see full text messages, even calls and texts that have been deleted.
Access to all photos and videos, including content that has been deleted.
That's it (I think). Does anything exist that will do those things? Are things like that a one-time purchase for a specific phone, or do they require a monthly plan? Thank you for any suggestions and info.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Its been a while, but you can still get phones that do not have a data plan thus no way to connect to the internet. My sister has great control over her two boys' phones. (she uses verizon) She can shut them off from her phone which she does frequently. I'm not sure there is a way to notify you if he has to call 911. You can easily see who if is talking or texting with if you have him on your bill. At one time I had my youngest son's phone on my bill and monthly I could see all of the text and all of the phone numbers called. You can track the phone so you'd know where he is. Unfortunately, the kids know how to shut the feature off quicker than their parents know how to turn it on. Whew, I'm glad I don't have to worry about a teenager and a phone any longer.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You might want a "burner" phone. See https://www.consumercellular.com/Pr...VmMJkCh3_WgpGEAYYASABEgLAZvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

With all of your restrictions, why get him a phone at all? If he NEEDS to contact you or emergency personnel, someone will be there with a phone. Seth


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Many flip phones have rudimentary internet access/browser, but seriously you would have to be extremely desperate to try and use it. Each key on most flip phones serve at least three functions so to write out anything you better have the whole system memorized. Cause otherwise it will take an hour to write a short message. There may still be some voice only phones out there you can put sim card in. But watch out, they may well be 2G only, which isnt supported anymore in USA. So you would have to find 3G phone without access. A 3G phone that works with whatever plan yo use.

There are some pay as you go plans that are voice and message only, no data. But I dont know of any that are only voice. Have to be really minimal pay as you go. I think I did run across some plans with so many minutes voice or so many text messages. You just have to shop around. I dont really remember cause I was looking for cheap data, didnt give hoot about voice or text. Though ended up with my cheap data but also got unlimited voice and text.

Now there is one 3G phone I have some experience with that might do what you want. Its a Sonim XP1520. I got it on ebay for like $6. Yes its old, but very high quality. Its actually great for voice calls though pretty bulky to put in your pocket. Be good for woman with a purse. Battery charge lasts forever. It supposedly has a browser but its for all intents and purposes non-functional. I couldnt get it to work. Wouldnt even open google.com. Interestingly it will tether to a computer if you know how and have data plan. I was surprised that it had this capability since it is a dumb phone. Some 3G phones do, some dont. Got one of those flip phone keyboards where each key does multiple things, so good luck sending a message.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

akhomesteader said:


> I would like to get a cell phone for my 15 year old son. At first I thought a flip phone would be best because he wouldn't have internet access. For now, I really only want him to be able to contact me (or the police) and be able to receive calls from me. I don't want him to have access to the internet with it, or call/text friends. But am I correct in thinking that there are also no parental controls or monitoring apps or software for flip phones? Maybe a smart phone (not an iPhone -- too $$$$$)? I know most people give phones to their children much sooner, and most parents aren't strict with the phones. I don't want to get into a discussion over parenting styles, why certain controls should or should not be used, etc. I only want suggestions on whether to get a flip phone or a smart phone, and why, and I would like to know how to control and monitor my son's phone. These are the things I would like (if they exist)
> 
> Ideally, something only for calls to/from me (and a few limited contacts) and the police, and a GPS tracker/SOS type thing. No internet and no other calls or text ability. Is that even possible? If not, then:
> Block sites/types of sites, such as social media, porn, etc. . . . maybe a proprietary browser???
> ...



Look thru these.
https://www.guidingtech.com/44538/phone-for-calls-only/
The Jitterbug 5 looks close to what you're looking for.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Seth said:


> If he NEEDS to contact you or emergency personnel, someone will be there with a phone. Seth


Not necessarily. He was helping out at an elderly friend's stable once when the man forgot and left his phone at home. Both of them were at the stable alone. If something had happened to either of them, it would have taken awhile to get help. Also, if he were kidnapped (it does happen to teenage boys), do you really think the kidnapper would call the police for him?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

cheap ole tracfone , makes calls and nothing else . $ 20 for 3 months the last time I had one. if he buys the minutes he won't burn thru them as fast.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-phone-2#/

I dont know if they are actually shipping or even still in buisiness. They have a website but it wouldnt load for me. The above is their kickstarter campain site. It loads.

But anyway this is as close to a voice only cell phone as you will find I think. If it exists. 

Some possible alternatives: https://www.producthunt.com/alternatives/light-phone-2-2

Here is another....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/JETHRO-SC3...ple-Emergency-Senior-Cell-Phone/233016927834?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

ticndig said:


> cheap ole tracfone , makes calls and nothing else . $ 20 for 3 months the last time I had one. if he buys the minutes he won't burn thru them as fast.


Are you sure?


> TracFone's $19.99 Plan provides 60 Minutes for Talk, Text and data. • 90 – Day Plan • No Contract •


Most of these burner phones now sell minutes that can be used for text or data too. A text or a tiny bit of data equals minute of voice use. Text apparently is REALLY popular. I have no idea why. Seems be easier to just talk to somebody.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

no not sure at all . I had a $10 flip with no internet . this was $20 for 3 months or as you've put $19.99 for 90 days. you buy the phone with a double the minutes card so you end up with 120 min's .

I did not recall correctly and you are right. you could text but it does not have a keyboard , just numbers that would be a pain to text on, I never used it so forgot.

the card allowed for data but the cheap phone did not support internet nor did it take pics . which may be a good thing for a teen , sending out pics has got many a teen into trouble . I dropped home service and now use straight talk that has lots of features. I just thought it was a good first phone , easy to use and a very low investment .


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If all you want is a safety phone then get him a non smart phone. He can call and text but little more.


When my son finally got a smart phone I had rules, First I must know the password to his phone and any application he installed. I tested that regularity. I had the right to read anything he sent or received. I had the right to put tracking apps on and he would loose his phone if he removed them. Phone did not go to the bedroom with him. THey would stay downstaris in the common area. There are some web tracking apps, but none are that good that any kid cant work around. I didnt give him unlimited anything, He had a set of minutes and when he ran out he was done for the month. Pre-pay plans are good for this.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

For an emergency only phone, I think this is pretty good deal: https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Mo-Red-P...lan-Kit-100-Talk-100-Text-500MB/133058476404?

Red Pocket offers plans on ebay, amazon, and its own website, but the ebay plans are usually cheapest. And the 12 month plans go on sale Black Friday and Cyber Monday time frame. If you need more time/text/data on any limited plan in particular month, you can buy more but wont be cheap.

There may be some voice only plan somewhere with no texts, but its gotta be a rare bird. Texting is very popular and costs phone companies little to offer it, so it gets added to everything. Data now too. About all offer at least a bit of data. Not enough to do much but it sounds nice.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, tried going at this from opposite direction. Start with a modern Android phone and is there a way to turn off texting and web access.... All free apps I found assume you only want to block certain websites or calls/texts from certain numbers. Heaven forbid you want to totally cut your child off from web or texts. Oh by way with cell phone anymore you get SPAM calls from variety of malcontents trying to scam or sell something, not sure if there is an app to only allow calls to and from 911 and allowed family.

Anyway I did find an app that gives actual total control over texts and web access: https://ourpact.com/block-text-messages-on-android/ but unfortunately they are selling it as a service so one free week, then they want monthly fee. No idea if there are any like this that are either free or one time purchase fee. But gives you an idea what you would have to look for if you go that direction.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

HermitJohn said:


> Oh by way with cell phone anymore you get SPAM calls from variety of malcontents trying to scam or sell something, not sure if there is an app to only allow calls to and from 911 and allowed family.


oh yes the scammers now burn up the cell phone . I simply don't answer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

ticndig said:


> oh yes the scammers now burn up the cell phone . I simply don't answer.


Thats the problem, if you are trying to protect a kid from this, you would basically have to limit calls accepted to 911 or family somehow. 

I wasnt aware of all this bs, my old phone, it just stayed off unless I was making a call. This could be MONTHS. The couple people that might call me know to email me. When I switched to tethering phone as cheapest way to get internet, now its on a lot and I just let all calls go to voicemail. Phone then lets me know if there is a voicemail or text. Oddly few leave voicemail message or text. Probably robo calls and robot doesnt know how or something??? But for a phone number rarely used or given, amazing how much spam. I guess its like Craigslist getting abused, if its free, there isnt much to lose. And they can call free via VOIP. If they had to pay the old landline Ma Bell long distance rates, they wouldnt be making many calls.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Our 12 yr has a kindle. It is for reading books only. My husband is a computer engineer. My son kept figuring out how to work around the programs to still get out to the internet. Even with him not being an administrator on the devise, all programs that we could possibly delete deleted, and the parental controls set to the max. The only way we could stop it from going out is to block the devises' ip address from being able to use our router.

Point of all this is,, we have found if the devise has internet access it is really hard for a person to get it to stop contacting to the internet if there is service. 

Don't think your crazy. Our oldest is 15 and she just received her own cell phone for the first time. It is my old one. The screen is broken(though she did repair it herself, but then she broke it), chrome is really slow on it. Before this if she was doing on activity after school I would just give her my cell phone to use for the day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I can’t see why a kid would carry a phone with all the restrictions you want to put on it .
Just thinking of that as a practical matter.
Can you still get a pager? It really sounds like that’s what you want .


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't remember what they are called but there are phones that can only dial 3 phone numbers, no internet or anything.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

I was reading this thread yesterday and it got my interest poked. So I went on Verizon’s website (my carrier) to see what they offer. I found a plan tailored just for kids, looked like you could control just about anything you listed remotely from your own smart phone. Looked like the fee for this service was a 10 dollar fee per month. But you could control the amount of data the child has, the hrs of the day the phone worked, gps, and the other thing that stood out to me was you could list a few phone numbers that the kid could call anytime IE- your number regardless of the kid had run out of data for the month or it was a restricted time of day. This sounded handy to me in a slight emergency situation when you would want the kid to call you but not 911 and it’s a time of day you set as restricted. 

One thing I have figured out is we as parents have a full time job staying ahead of times over our kids. The internet is full of garbage I don’t want my kids to see but it’s also full of awesome stuff I do want them to see. I feel it’s my job to do everything I can to help accomplish those two goals and that means I half to be smarter than the kids when it comes to technology. Trust me, that’s a uphill battle. My kids take to tech far faster than I do.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow! I didn't expect so much info. Thank you all! I *think* I have decided what to do. A friend told me yesterday that she bought a kind of scaled down smart watch for her daughter. It's really, really basic, but does what I want, which is to be able to know where he is, and for us to be able to contact each other or for him to call the police in an emergency. It has a GPS tracker, and parents can set up a geofence. It can be set up from a parent's phone with a few phone numbers (I think only 5) so the child can communicate with only those numbers. My son is fine with that. He said he prefers a simple smart watch over a phone because he tends to lose things. Things fall out of his pockets without him noticing, or he sets things down instead of putting them back in his pocket, then he can't remember where he left it. Some of the watches I saw on Amazon are set up specifically for elderly people who tend to wander or who are forgetful. Same basic features as the watches designed for kids, except that they look more mature rather than the brightly colored plastic toy watch for kids. I'm looking for a device for his safety when he is away from home. Not for entertainment. He has internet access at home, but it is only at certain times and the computer is in an open family area of our home.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

akhomesteader said:


> Wow! I didn't expect so much info. Thank you all! I *think* I have decided what to do. A friend told me yesterday that she bought a kind of scaled down smart watch for her daughter. It's really, really basic, but does what I want, which is to be able to know where he is, and for us to be able to contact each other or for him to call the police in an emergency. It has a GPS tracker, and parents can set up a geofence. It can be set up from a parent's phone with a few phone numbers (I think only 5) so the child can communicate with only those numbers. My son is fine with that. He said he prefers a simple smart watch over a phone because he tends to lose things. Things fall out of his pockets without him noticing, or he sets things down instead of putting them back in his pocket, then he can't remember where he left it.* Some of the watches I saw on Amazon are set up specifically for elderly people who tend to wander or who are forgetful.* Same basic features as the watches designed for kids, except that they look more mature rather than the brightly colored plastic toy watch for kids. I'm looking for a device for his safety when he is away from home. Not for entertainment. He has internet access at home, but it is only at certain times and the computer is in an open family area of our home.


Glad you found what you wanted and you just made me realize what I'm getting my mom for her birthday.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I have noticed a huge difference in prices, even among smart watches that seem to be almost identical. But then I realized that some are 2G, and the more expensive watches are 3G and 4G. I was going to go with a cheaper model, but then read lots of reviews that 2G is on its way out, and often doesn't work in many areas. So, I will go with one of the 3G or 4G models. My son and I really like the KidsConnect device, except that it isn't wearable. 

Also, wanted to put this out there for anyone who needs a tracker for someone who is really impaired, such as someone with Alzheimer's or a child with autism, or for very young kids. https://www.angelsense.com/gps-wearables/ Not what I want or need for my son, but I would have loved something like this for my Grandmother years ago. She was very forgetful and wandered, and didn't like anything on her arms. She even removed a cast with a kitchen knife after she broke her wrist from a fall. This can be placed in or on clothing very discreetly.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

akhomesteader said:


> I have noticed a huge difference in prices, even among smart watches that seem to be almost identical. But then I realized that some are 2G, and the more expensive watches are 3G and 4G. I was going to go with a cheaper model, but then read lots of reviews that 2G is on its way out, and often doesn't work in many areas. So, I will go with one of the 3G or 4G models. My son and I really like the KidsConnect device, except that it isn't wearable.


In your situation I would opt for an older Moto G or E, perhaps second or third generation, and specific for Republic Wireless. You can find them for around $50, like this one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/123785735976

Notice that it says the phone only works with Republic Wireless 2.0. That's actually a good thing, because you get unlimited talk & text for $10/month, rather than $15/month for their plans for newer phones. There is no data with the talk & text plan. But you can get data for free from wifi, if you already have it in your home. Presumably he'll only have wifi data at home, where you'll be there to supervise. When your kid is out & about he'll have no data, so there is no real concern for parental control. Of course you can't track his movements without a data plan.

I'm not a big fan of parental control, or any censoring solution for that matter. I used to be a network consultant for a county office in the remote Arizona desert during the late 1990s. One of the county directors asked for my opinion on a $6000 software solution that would prevent county employees for accessing porn on the county office network, which had just gotten Internet for the first time. I told her that I didn't like the idea that taxpayers had to pay to restrain the behavior of county employees. My advice was to just tell them that if they get caught accessing porn at work that they're fired. That seemed like it would be enough. Evidently she didn't like my answer, since they never called me for consulting after that,

Go figure...


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

There is no data with the talk & text plan. But you can get data for free from wifi, if you already have it in your home. Presumably he'll only have wifi data at home, where you'll be there to supervise. When your kid is out & about he'll have no data, so there is no real concern for parental control. Of course you can't track his movements without a data plan.

.[/QUOTE]

Actually they can still access the internet while they are still out and about. They will be able to access from any free wifi spots, schools,dr offices, eatery's, friends house,church.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ziptie said:


> Actually they can still access the internet while they are still out and about. They will be able to access from any free wifi spots, schools,dr offices, eatery's, friends house,church.


I suppose so. He could also use a friend's phone. Nothing is foolproof.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I was even going to mention that any non active cell phone can call 911 without an account. Have to be 3G or better. 2G is not just on its way out, its gone, unless you move to some third world country.

Then thinking, there are ways to make some phones use free wifi to connect and make regular calls, no phone account necessary, couse you also wont have a phone number. So really all kid needs is a castoff cell and access to free wifi.... LOL Course I suppose in guilded age kid would be shamed to have some discard phone running off free wifi.... what would his friends think...

Have to say I probably agree with Nevada, you can try to hogtie things all you want but if the kid wants to find a workaround there will always be one somewhere. Guess if I was worried about emergencies, find a phone that goes LONG time on battery charge. Most likely the biggest danger, he will forget to keep it charged. I had a little Samsung flip phone that would go week or so left on, or month if you only turned it on to use it. That Sonim phone I mentioned in earlier post has big battery and I think it will do even better. and its pretty much flip phone in candybar form. Flip phone much better design if you carry it around in your pants pocket. High quality thing, best voice quality any cell I have used. And it cost me like $6,


----------

